# Trigger steer MTD that pulls to one side



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Today I had to pull the old Yardman (31AH553G401) snow chucker out of its summer home due to an early spring snow storm of 8 inches of snow.

The problem that I've been having, which pulling it out of storage reminded me of, is the machine pulling to the right constantly. So much so that it's a chore to keep it moving in a straight line, and it's prematurely wearing out the scraper bar on the same side.

I've tried new skid shoes and adjusting them several times to different heights to no avail. Does anyone know the specifics of the drive and steering system for these units? I had the belly pan off a couple of times to see if anything looks wonky, but nothing jumped out at me.

I really like the blower and would like to keep it, but the struggle is beginning to outweigh the benefit of the machine. If I can get this remedied, then tackling getting to run off of choke (new carb and adjusting didn't solve that) it would be great. Thanks for any help you can provide.

Jamie


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Could it be the tire pressure is not equal?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Tire pressure is my thought also


----------



## FlamingSpaghetti (Jan 8, 2018)

You mentioned trigger steer. Is it possible that one of the clutches for the trigger steer is bound up?


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Quick answer to the above replies:

Tire pressures are equal and just below the max psi on the sidewall.

Both triggers function and I can get the machine to turn on command in both directions. It's a rare occasion when I pull a trigger and the blower doesn't turn, but when that happens I pull back a bit on both handles to provide some resistance to forward movement and it turns like normal.

I've even inspected the bucket to frame connection thinking maybe the bucket isn't mounted straight, but it appears that's OK. I don't see any evidence of the frame being bent either.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

threeputtpar said:


> The problem that I've been having, which pulling it out of storage reminded me of, is the machine pulling to the right constantly. So much so that it's a chore to keep it moving in a straight line, and it's prematurely wearing out the scraper bar on the same side.
> 
> Jamie


To my thinking you have already alluded to your problem. Assuming the scraper bar was even to being with, it should wear even regardless, assuming you want it on the ground in the first place (which most don't). First thing I'd do is get a couple of paint sticks, loosen the bolts on the scraper and slip the paint sticks under each end of the scraper and tighten the bolts. Personally I never want the scraper dragging on the pavement in the first place. It's not going to dig the last bit of snow or ice off the pavement. Pavement isn't perfect in the first place and trying to scrape it down isn't going to help.


I'd also give the blower a good going over also. Kind of like a 4 wheel alignment on a car. Insure the everything is oriented correctly in the first place. On a car, it definitely can have a major effect on handling, so why not a blower?


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Pulling to one side? Maybe both wheels are not locked? If only one wheel is locked it will pull. For those who are not aware, there's a pin or bolt in one wheel and it needs to go through the hub then through the axle. If you see the pin only through the axle, you have one wheel drive rather than "posi-traction" where both wheels are locked and driving.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

JLawrence08648 said:


> Pulling to one side? Maybe both wheels are not locked? If only one wheel is locked it will pull. For those who are not aware, there's a pin or bolt in one wheel and it needs to go through the hub then through the axle. If you see the pin only through the axle, you have one wheel drive rather than "posi-traction" where both wheels are locked and driving.



Thought of that but it doesn't account for the scraper wearing unevenly IMO. Maybe try lifting the auger off the ground or just raise the scraper bar and see if that makes a difference. I still think it's running uneven for whatever reason, accounting for the uneven scraper bar wear.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

could the bucket be twisted ?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

nwcove said:


> could the bucket be twisted ?


Yep. I'd check the bucket for rust and busted welds. If it's not square then there's your problem.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Zavie said:


> Yep. I'd check the bucket for rust and busted welds. If it's not square then there's your problem.


This is the way that I'm leaning now, even though I did give it a good look already. I suppose that I could separate the bucket and frame to get a better idea of what I'm dealing with. Sounds like a good summer project.

With regards to the scraper wearing uneven, it was worn this way when I bought the machine and the skid shoes were pretty well gone so I assume that the scraper was eaten up by the previous owner. I did replace the shoes right away, but the pulling problem persisted. It may be that I'll have to bite the bullet and get a new scraper on it and see what the alignment really comes out to and go from there.

My main reason for the thread was to hopefully rule out any problems with the drive system, and it sounds like the consensus is that the drive system is not likely the issue.


----------



## threeputtpar (Jan 16, 2014)

Well, there’s your problem!

I’m thinking a bushing that is out of round this much would be the issue. This is on the right side, same direction it pulls. I measured the shaft that rides in the bushing and it was out of round by 0.1 mm basically still in new condition. 

Will order a new bushing tomorrow. Thanks everyone for the help.


----------

